# دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله



## غصن زيتون (18 سبتمبر 2007)

دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله 
     ********************

*هذه الخطوة هي جزء من سر التوبة لا ينفصل عنة . والمقصود بها إقرار الخاطئ بخطاياه أمام كاهن الكنيسة , مصحوبا بالحزن والندامة مجددا العزم على ترك الخطية وعدم الرجوع إليها فينال الحل من الكاهن بالسلطان المُعطى لة من الله حسب قول الرب لتلاميذه :  " من غفرتم خطاياه تُغفر له . ومن امسكتم خطاياة أُمسكت " – مُطيعاً كل ما ترشدة الية نعمة الرب على لسان الكاهن من نصائح وتدريبات ..

·	فسر الاعتراف – كغيرة من الاسرار – ننال بة نعمة غير منظورة بعمل منظور وعلامات محسوسة . فالجزء المنظور من السر هو اعتراف الخاطىء وندامتة وإقرارة بكل خطاياة أمام الله والكاهن ثم سماع الحل من خلال صلاة التحليل التى يصليها الكاهن , أما النعمة غير المنظورة فهى تمتعة بغفران خطاياة وما يترتب على هذا من الشعور بسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل وابتهاج النفس بفرح لا ينطق بة ومجيد .ز

·	أما موضوع الاعتراف الشفوى امام الكاهن كان – ولم يزل – مجالا لبعض التساؤلات التى إن بقيت بلا جواب شاف فى قلوبنا وعقولنا فإنها تشكل خطرا كبيرا فى فهمنا للعمل السرائرى الذى يتممة الروح القدس فى كنيسة الله المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية .

·	أقول ايضا إنة  بسبب الجهالة وعدم المعرفة يُحرم البعض من بركة حياة التوبة وتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع الله , بل لهذا السبب عينة يبقى البعض محروما من بركة الذبيحة والتاناول من جسد الرب ودمة شهورا عديدة وربما سنين ... بما يشكل خطورة على حياة العابد ورحلة حياتة الروحية وعشرتة مع الله ..

·	إذا تأملنا فى بعض الشرائح السلبية من الناس إذاء هذا السر وممارستة فسنجد : 

·	البعض ينظر الية بخوف وخجل يدفعهم للاحجام عن ممارستة 

·	البعض الآخر يتحير ويرتبك ولا يدرى كيف يعترف او كيف يتوب ..

·	والبعض الثالث اعتبرة امرا غير ضرورى ويتقدم للتناول غير مكترث بأهمية التوبة والاعتراف كتمهيد طبيعى ولازم لتقبل الذبيحة المقدسة ..

واخطر هذة المجموعات هى تلك التى ينجح الشيطان فى خداعها وتضليلها فاحتفظت لنفسها بمبدأ " لا يوجد عندى ما يستلزم الاعتراف بة "


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

موضوع جميل جدا يا غصن الزيتون  
ياريت كل الاعضاء يدخلوا ويقروا ويستفيدوا منه 

وفعلا اهم خطوه للاعتراف هى الاعتراف بين الشخص ونفسه على خطاياه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## veronika (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

بجد الموضوع مهم جدا لان انا فعلا اعرف ناس كدة بيتناولوا لكن مش مقتنعين ان الاعتراف اساسي و دي مشكلة كبيرة و المشكلة انهم مش راضيين يقتنعوا  بس بنحاول و ربنا يشتغل بقى و شكرا على الموضوع لانه مهم اوي


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا غصن الزيتون
> ياريت كل الاعضاء يدخلوا ويقروا ويستفيدوا منه
> 
> وفعلا اهم خطوه للاعتراف هى الاعتراف بين الشخص ونفسه على خطاياه
> ...



شكرا لمرورك
اختى فيبى 
ويارب الموضوع يكون سبب بركة لنا جميعا

الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



veronika قال:


> بجد الموضوع مهم جدا لان انا فعلا اعرف ناس كدة بيتناولوا لكن مش مقتنعين ان الاعتراف اساسي و دي مشكلة كبيرة و المشكلة انهم مش راضيين يقتنعوا  بس بنحاول و ربنا يشتغل بقى و شكرا على الموضوع لانه مهم اوي



فعلا فية ناس كتير كدة 
فلازم ان نطرح عدة اسئلة لنوضح الامر
1 - ما هو الدليل على ضرورة مبدأ الاعتراف الشفوى ؟
2 - متى وكيف أُعطى السلطان للكهنة على غفران الخطايا وحلها وما الادلة على ذلك ؟
3 - لماذا نعترف على الكاهن ولا نعترف على الله مباشرة ؟
4 - بماذا نفسر قول الرسول يعقوب " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات " وهل يفهم من هذا أن نعترف على انسان عادى مثلنا ؟
5 - كيف اختار اب اعترافى ؟ وهل هناك شروط لأب الاعتراف ؟ وكيف نعترف على كهنة معرضين للخطأ مثلنا ؟
6 - كيف نجابة مشكلة الخجل فى الاعتراف ؟
7 - ما هى علاقة المعترف بأب اعترافة ؟ وما حدود هذة العلاقة ؟
8 - ما هى بركات الاعتراف وفاعليتة فى الحياة الروحية ؟
9 - ما هو اثر الاعتراف من الناحية النفسية ؟
10 - كيف امارس الاعتراف وكيف يكون حديثى مع الكاهن ؟

سنتكلم فى هذة التساؤلات لتوضيح اهمية الاعتراف فى حياتنا الروحية ..

((( اعترف اليوم للرب إلهك )))     ( تث 26 : 3 )​


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

السؤال الأول :
ما هو الدليل على ضرورة مبدأ الاعتراف الشفوي ؟؟

·	منذ القديم كان الاعتراف جزءاً ضروريا حسب قول الرب " و إذا اخطأ أحد و سمع صوت حلف و هو شاهد يبصر أو يعرف فان لم يخبر به حمل ذنبه* 2  أو إذا مس أحد شيئا نجسا جثة وحش نجس أو جثة بهيمة نجسة أو جثة دبيب نجس و اخفي عنه فهو نجس و مذنب* 3  أو إذا مس نجاسة إنسان من جميع نجاساته التي يتنجس بها و اخفي عنه ثم علم فهو مذنب* 4  أو إذا حلف أحد مفترطا بشفتيه للإساءة أو للإحسان من جميع ما يفترط به الإنسان في اليمين و اخفي عنه ثم علم فهو مذنب في شيء من ذلك* 5  فان كان يذنب في شيء من هذه يقر بما قد اخطا به* 6  و يأتي ألي الرب بذبيحة لأثمه عن خطيته التي اخطا بها أنثى من الأغنام نعجة أو عنزا من المعز ذبيحة خطية فيكفر عنه الكاهن من
     خطيته "    ( لا 5 : 1 – 6 ) 

·	أوصى الرب موسى قائلا " قل لبني إسرائيل إذا عمل رجل أو امرأة شيئا من جميع خطايا الإنسان و خان خيانة بالرب فقد أذنبت تلك النفس* 7  فلتقر بخطيتها التي عملت و ترد ما أذنبت به بعينه و تزد عليه خمسه و تدفعه للذي أذنبت أليه "
                          ( عد 5 : 6 – 7  )
·	جعل الرب قبوله للتائبين أمرا مشروطا باعترافهم بخطاياهم فقال مخاطبا الشعب : "و الباقون منكم يفنون بذنوبهم في أراضى أعدائكم و أيضا بذنوب آبائهم معهم يفنون* 40  لكن ان اقروا بذنوبهم و ذنوب آبائهم في خيانتهم التي خانوني بها و سلوكهم معي الذي سلكوا بالخلاف* 41  و أنى أيضا سلكت معهم بالخلاف و آتيت بهم إلى ارض أعدائهم آلا أن تخضع حينئذ قلوبهم الغلف و يستوفوا حينئذ عن ذنوبهم* 42  اذكر ميثاقي مع يعقوب و اذكر أيضا ميثاقي مع اسحق و ميثاقي مع إبراهيم و اذكر الأرض* 43  و الأرض تترك منهم و تستوفي سبوتها في وحشتها منهم و هم يستوفون عن ذنوبهم لانهم قد آبوا أحكامي و كرهت أنفسهم فرائضي* 44  و لكن مع ذلك أيضا متى كانوا في ارض أعدائهم ما ابيتهم و لا كرهتهم حتى أبيدهم و انكث ميثاقي معهم لاني أنا الرب الههم* 45  بل اذكر لهم الميثاق مع الأولين الذين أخرجتهم من ارض مصر أمام أعين الشعوب لاكون لهم إلها أنا
   الرب "                        ( لا 26 : 39 – 45  )

وكانت وصية الرب بضرورة الاعتراف على يد الكاهن أمراً ثابتا وواضحاً فى حياة الشعب فأوصاهم قائلا " و تأتى إلى الكاهن الذي يكون في تلك الأيام و تقول له اعترف اليوم للرب إلهك أنى قد دخلت الأرض التي حلف الرب لأبائنا أن يعطينا إياها"                  ( تث 26 : 3  )

·	والكتاب المقدس يشرح لنا أهمية الاعتراف وهو يورد الحادثة المشهورة التي عجز فيها شعب الله عن دخول قرية عاى الصغيرة بسبب خطية عاخان بن كرمى الذي لما اكتشف أمر خيانته قال له يشوع بن نون "  يا ابني أعط الآن مجدا للرب اله إسرائيل و اعترف له و اخبرني الآن ماذا عملت لا تخف عني  "             ( يش 7 : 19 )

·	وحينما أخطأ داود النبي , وظن إن خطيته لم يعلم بها أحد , أيقظة صوت الرب على لسان ناثان النبي فشعر داود ببشاعة خطيته "   فقال داود لنا ثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت "
                                    ( 2 صم 12 : 13 )
وقد تحدث داود النبي بعد ذلك فى كثير من مزاميره عن الاعتراف فقال " اعترف لك بخطيتي و لا اكتم اثمي قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي و أنت رفعت أثام خطيتي"  ( مز 32 : 5 )
ولا يفهم من كلمات داود (( اعترف للرب )) انة ينفى الاعتراف على الكاهن , لان الاعتراف على يد الكاهن موجود منذ العهد القديم , وداود نفسة اعترف بخطيتة أمام الله فى سمع ناثان النبى بما يؤكد ضرورة الاعتراف أمام وكلاء الله , فقد ارسل الرب ناثان النبى لداود ليقر معترفا أمامة , فسمع داود الحل أيضاً من فم ناثان ..

·	سليمان الحكيم يوضح لنا ايضاً فكرة الاقرار بالخطية فيقول "  من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح و من يقر بها و يتركها يرحم "  
                                ( ام 28 : 13  ) 

·	لم يكن الاعتراف قاصرا على فرد معين بل كان يمارسة كل الشعب , ويوضح الكتاب هذا الامر فيقول " و في اليوم الرابع و العشرين من هذا الشهر اجتمع بنو اسرائيل بالصوم و عليهم مسوح و تراب* 2  و انفصل نسل اسرائيل من جميع بني الغرباء و وقفوا و اعترفوا بخطاياهم و ذنوب ابائهم "                     ( نح  9 : 1 – 2  ) 

*  ويخبرنا سفر اعمال الرسل أن جميع الداخلين الى التوبة والايمان كانوا يعترفون بكل ما اقترفوة من آثام إذ يقول " و كان كثيرون من الذين امنوا ياتون مقرين و مخبرين بافعالهم "  
                        ( اع 19 : 18  )

*  معلمنا يوحنا الرسول تحدث عن فاعلية الاعتراف بخطايانا فقال " ان قلنا انه ليس لنا خطية نضل انفسنا و ليس الحق فينا* 9  ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم* 10  ان قلنا اننا لم نخطئ نجعله كاذبا و كلمته ليست فينا  "            ( 1 يو 1 : 8 – 10 )

*  *  ولعل فى هذة الكلمات المقدسة الواضحة والصريحة ما يرد على الزعم الباطل لكثير من الناس القائلين إن ليس لديهم من الخطايا ما يستحق الذكر أو الاعتراف بة ... فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا انة لا يوجد إنسان يتزكى أمام الله حتى ولو كانت حياتة يوما واحدا على الارض  ]   وهذا ما تؤكدة الكنيسة ايضا فى صلواتها – أوشية الراقدين [   فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الله وعلى ذلك فالكل محتاج للتوبة و الاعتراف إذ ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التى بلا توبة ( مار اسحق السريانى ) ​


----------



## Tabitha (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

*موضوع مهم جداا

شكر اخونا غصن زيتون*


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



Anestas!a قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداا
> 
> شكر اخونا غصن زيتون*




                         مرسى كتيرررررررررررررر  Anestasia
                         ويارب يكون الموضوع فية بركة لكتير 
                                 والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

موضوع فوق الرائع  سلام و نعمة


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*


السؤال الثانى 
متى وكيف أعُطى السلطان للكهنة على غفران الخطايا وحلها ؟؟
وما الادلة على ذلك ؟؟

·	إن التوبة و الحل من الخطايا يلزمها سلطان الكهنوت للحل والمغفرة .. وخذا السلطان مُعطى من الرب لتلاميذة الاطهار ومن يختارهم الرب لخدمة الكهنوت ..

·	ولقد اتضح لنا من إجابة الؤال الاول ان مبدأ الاعتراف كان موجوداً منذ القدم وفد مارسة شعب إسرائيل بالفعل وكذا رجال الله وأنبياء العهد القديم منفذين بذلك وصية الرب 

·	فى العهد الجديد أسس الرب يسوع هذا السر المقدس معطيا تلاميذة ورسلة القديسين سلطانا أن يحلوا الخطايا , وأن يتركوها أو يمسكوها بقوة الروح القدس ويظهر هذا من الاقوال والادلة الاتية من واقع الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الاباء 

·	قال الرب لتلاميذة بعد قيامتة " سلام لكم . كما أرسلنى الآب ارسلكم أنا . ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس . من غفرتم خطاياة تغفر لة ومن امسكتم خطاياة امسكت "

·	ويؤكد معلمنا متى الانجيلى وعد الرب هذا وسلطانة لتلاميذة حينما يخاطبهم قائلا "  الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء و كل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء"      ( متى 18 : 18 )

·	وليس هذا معناة أن الكاهن يستطيع ان يتحكم فى الغفران فلا يعطية لمن يستحق أو يمنحة للإنسان غير تائب ... فقد شرحت قوانين الرسل حقيقة هذا السلطان فجاء فيها " إن كان أسقف أو قسيس لا يقبل من يرجع عن خطية بل يطردة يُقطع لانة يحزن المسيح القائل : يصير فرح فى السماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب "          ( قانون 25 )

·	هذا ويجب ان نقول – كرد على المعترضين على سلطان الكهنوت للحل والمغفرة – كبف يمكن للرسل والتلاميذ وخلفائهم من الكهنة أن يربطوا الخطايا او يحلوها ويعلنوا غفرانها إلا بعد ألإقرار بها والاعتراف بها امامهم فإن الخطايا فى الغالب خفية وسرية فكيف يغفرونها وهى مكتومة ولم تُعلـــن ....

·	هل يستطيع الكاهن ان يعطينى الحل من خطاياى وانا لم اعترف بها امامة وهو لم يعرفها ؟؟ أو هل يمكن للكاهن ان يمسك خطية إنسان لا يعلم عنها شيئاً ..؟؟؟



·	إذاً يلزم الاعتراف أمام الكاهن مادمنا نؤمن بصدق كلمات الإنجيل عن هذا السلطان المعطى بحق من الله لآبائنا الكهنة وكلاء أسرارة  الإلهية ...

·	وقد يتسائل البعض هل اعطى سلطان الحل والربط هذا للرسل فقط أم لخلافائهم ايضا ؟ وما دليلنا على ذلك ؟؟ نردعلى هذا بان الرب يسوع المسيح لما ارسل تلاميذة الاثنى عشر  والسبعين رسولا الآخرين , وأمرهم بالكرازة بالانجيل للخليقة كلها قال لهم " وها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " فمن قولة لتلاميذة يستدل عل حضور المسيح الدائم فى كنيستة ومساعدتة للرسل ولخلفائهم الذين يقومون من بعدهم فى خدمة الكهنوت ...

·	وقد حفظ الرسل هذة الحقوق الممنوحة لهم من الله واستعملوها فيما يؤول لتدبير الكنيسة , واقامو لهم نوابا وخداما ورعاة مانحين إياهم – بوضع اليد – القوة والسلطان التى اعطوها من الله ... فيذكر لنا الكتاب ان الرسل القديسين أقاموا فى الكنائس التى أسسوها أساقفة وقسوساً وشمامسة ومنحوهم موهبة الخدمة بوضع ايديهم عليهم ...

·	فبولس وبرنابا انتخبا قسوسا فى كل كنيسة ثم صليا بأصوام واستودعاهم للرب ( اع 14 : 23 ) وقال بولس الرسول لتلميذة " ان لا تتزعزعوا سريعا عن ذهنكم و لا ترتاعوا لا بروح و لا بكلمة و لا برسالة كانها منا اي ان يوم المسيح قد حضر "      ( 2 تى 2 : 2 )

·	والان نعرض مجموعة اخرى من تعاليم الآباء واقوال القديسين عن ضرورة الاعتراف على الكاهن واهميتة إذ لا نستطيع ان نفصل بين كلمة الإنجيل وبين العقيدة وفكر الآباء فإذا كان برهان الروح القدس عند الرسل هو نطق كلمة الانجيل فبرهان الروح القدس عند الآباء هو تفسيرها على مستوى إلهى ... تُرى ماذا قال الآباء عن موضوع الاعتراف 

·	يقول القديس كبريانوس (( كم يكون اعظم ايمانا واحسن تخوفا من يعرفون بتوجع وبساطة أمام كهنة الله بما افتكروا بة من الإثم منقين ضميرهم . فليعرف كل منكم ايها الاحباء بإثمة , ما دام من أثم فى هذا العالم " اى مازال موجودا وامامة فرصة للتوبة " ومادام ممكناً قبول إعترافة ومادامت المغفرة بواسطة الكهنة مقبولة امام الله ))

·	القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ((كما ان المعتمد من الكاهن يستنير بنعمة الروح القدس , هكذا من يعترف بخطاياة بواسطة الكاهن يحظى بالغفران بنعمة المسيح ))

·	ويشهد اوسابيوس المؤرخ فى كتابة " البرهان الانجيلى " أن الاعتراف كان دارجا فى عصر الرسل بقولة (( وكان تلاميذ مخلصنا أشداء يتركون فى نفوس سامعيهم مناخس تدخل تعاليمهم فى صميم افئدتهم حتى يبرزوا الخطايا من مطاميرها " اى من مخابئها " ويعترفوا جهارا بقبائح سيرتهم الماضية ))

·	ويوضح تاريخ الكنيسة حقيقة ممارسة الاعتراف كسر ضرورى للايمان فقد كانت تُلزم الخاطىء بثلاث امور جوهرية :

1 – الاعتراف الشفوى امام الكاهن ...
2 – ان يتمم فعل الندامة ويظهر مشاعر التوبة الحقيقية ..
3 – ان يخضع للتأديبات الكنسية ويمارس التداريب الروحية النافعة لنموة 
وكان لا يُقبل او ينال الحل إلا كل من يقدم ما يدل على تقديس سيرتة ولا يسمح لة ان ينضم الى شركة الكنيسة إلا بعد تتميم الممارسات السابقة 

***     وهكذا يتضح مما سبق ان للكنيسة المقدسة براهين قوية وادلة واضحة على وجوب الاعتراف امام الكاهن ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



therocky قال:


> موضوع فوق الرائع  سلام و نعمة



منور يا   THEROCKY
اشكرك كتيرررررررررر
الرب يحفظك ويرعاك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

                         السؤال الثالث 
لماذا نعترف على الكاهن ولا نعترف على الله مباشرة ؟؟؟

·	ذكرنا فى إجابة السؤال السابق كيف أسس الرب يسوع هذا السر المقدس , واعطى الرسل والكهنة من بعدهم سلطانا واضحا أن يربطوا الخطايا ويحلوها ..وأن الكنيسة المقدسة قد مارست هذا السر منذ القدم وفى جميع الاجيال إتماما لوصية الرب . ونعود فنؤكد أن الاقرار بالخطية والاعتراف بها املم الكاهن هو الوسيلة العملية التى يمكن بها للكاهن أن يعطى الحل ويوصل الغفران ... وإلا فكيف يمارس حق الكهنوت وسلطانة عن امور لا يعلم عنها شيئا او خطايا لازالت فى طى الكتمان 

·	نحن نعترف ايضا امام الكاهن لان هذا الاعتراف يمنحنا معونة قوية فى التغلب على متاعب نفسية كثيرة فالنفس تشعر بارتياح كبير فى الجلوس مع انسان آخر تأتمنة وتثق فية فتفضى الية بمشاكلها وهمومها واحزانها .. وبطبيعة الحال تكمن الفائدة وتزداد المعونة حينما يكون جلوسنا مع شخص مؤتمن صاحب حكمة ومفوض من الله بسلطان إلهى وخبرة روحية فى الحياة .. ُترى هل يمكن ان تتوافر هذة الصفات فى انسان عادى او صديق بشرى , بقدر ما تنطبق بالاولى جدا على ابينا الكاهن أب الاعتراف ؟ إن هذا فى بساطة وعمق ما يدفعنا للاعتراف على الاب الكاهن كأمين ومؤتمن 

·	من صفات الكاهن بالنسبة للشعب أنة : طيب و أب و راع و معلم وهو ايضا حارس للشريعة والانجيل كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "   كما يحق لي ان افتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم لاني حافظكم في قلبي في وثقي و في المحاماة عن الانجيل و تثبيته انتم الذين جميعكم شركائي في النعمة "   ( فيلبى 1 : 7 )   " عالمين اني موضوع لحماية الانجيل "    ( فيلبى 1 : 17 )... وبالتالى فالكاهن كمسئول عن حياة الرعية ينبغى ان يعرف كل شىء عن رعيتة واحتياجاتهم ومشاكلهم , ونقاط الضعف والسقوط فى حياتهم حتى يرسم لهم بنعمة المسيح طريقا ناجحا للحياة , ومن اجل ان تتحقق هذة الديناميكية فى العمل الرعوى يجب ان نعترف امام الكاهن بكل شىء حتى يداوى امراضنا كطبيب ويقودنا للحظيرة كراعى ويعلمنا ويهذب نفوسنا كمعلم وهو لذلك قد يضمد ويعصب الجراح وقد يستأصل ويقطع  الفاسد ليستبعد الشوائب .. والكاهن لكى يتمم هذا كلة يستند على عمل الله ومؤازرة الروح القدس وفاعلية نعمة الكهنوت وكما يقول ذهبى الفم (( ما يعملة الكهنة تحت يثبتة الله فوق , ويؤيد السيد رأى العبيد )) 

·	حينما نعترف على الكاهن ونسمع كلمة الحق من فمة فإن هذا التحليل يمنحنا بركتين عظيمتين هما ....

·	أ ) -  الطمأنينة والسلام , إذ نشعر ان خطايانا قد غُفرت حقا وقد اُزيح عن كاهلنا حملها الثقيل 

ب ) -  نكون بهذا (( مستعدين ان نقترب للتناول من جسد الرب ودمة )) . فالكاهن هو الذى يقوم بإتمام السرين , وهو مسئول امام الله عن المتقدمين للاسرار وهو مُطالب بالتالى ان يمتحن كل نفس ويتحقق من صدق توبتها وامانة استعدادها واقترابها من الاسرار , وهذا لا يتم إلا بالاعتراف أمامة أولا قبل التقدم للتناول ... ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

  السؤال الرابـــــع

بماذا نفسر قول الرسول يعقوب " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات " ؟؟ وهل يفهم من هذا ان نعترف على إنسان عادى مثلنا ؟؟

نظرا لما يتبادر الى اذهان الكثيرين من معانى متعددة لهذة الاية سنتكلم عنها بشىء من التفصيل : 

·	فسر آباء الكنيسة هذا القول لمعلمنا يعقوب الرسول بما يؤكد اهمية الاعتراف على الكاهن فقال القديس اوغسطينوس : "ليس المقصود من هذا القول ان يعترف الكهنة للعلمانيين كما يعترف هؤلاء لهم – فإن هذة الجملة لا توجب دائما حصول المشاركة بين كلا من الطرفين – بل هى على حد قولك مثلا : علموا بعضكم بعضاً وعالجوا احدكم اخاة وليسعف الواحد منكم صاحبة , بمعنى ان العالم بالذات هو الذى يعلم الجاهل , والطبيب خاصة هو الذى يعالج المرضى وهكذا 
-	وبنفس القياس قول الرسول اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض اى فليعترف بعضكم على البعض الذين اعطوا سلطانا ان يغفروا ويمسكوا الخطايا "

·	ولتوضيح نفس المعنى نضيف ونقول انة اذا جاز اعتراف البعض على البعض الاخر على النحو الذى يفهمة الناس , فيكون بالاولى جدا ان يكون هؤلاء ( البعض ) الذين نعترف عليهم هم نواب المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله , ولهم وحدهم اعطى السلطان على حل وربط الخطايا كما اُعطوا دون غيرهم ان يتمموا سر المسحة للمرضى : فهذا لشفاء الجسد وذلك لشفاء الروح .
·	وباعتبار ان جميع المؤمنين من رعاة ورعية هم اعضاء كثيرة فى جسد واحد واعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للآخر لكن لنا مواهب كثيرة مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لكل واحد منا .. وقد تحدث الرسول بولس شارحا هذا الامر بالتفصيل فى رسالتة الاولى لاهل كورنثوس    ( 1 كو 12 : 7 – 30  )  مبينا ان ليس لجميعنا عمل واحد , وانة يوجد بين المؤمنين تباين فى المواهب والخدمات : هذا للخدمة وذلك للتعليم وهكذا, فبهذا نقول ان اباء الكنيسة وان كانوا اعضاء مع المؤمنين فى جسد المسيح الواحد – اى الكنيسة – إلا انهم إمتازوا بمواهب خصوصية .. 

·	فيكون قصد الرسول يعقوب من قولة " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض " اى الاعتراف على هؤلاء البعض المخصوص الذين خِصوا بهذة الموهبة و اٌعطو هذا السلطان ..

·	لا يُعقل ان الرسول يعقوب وهو واحد من أولئك الذين منحهم الرب هذا السلطان مع باقى التلاميذ يقصد بكلامة التعميم , فهو احكم من ان يخالف ما تسلمة من الرب 

·	نلاحظ ان الرسول يعقوب اشار فى مقدمة كلامة هذا الى دعوة القسوس للصلاة على المريض لشفاءة وغفران خطاياة اذ يقول : " امريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه و يدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب* 15  و صلاة الايمان تشفي المريض و الرب يقيمه و ان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له* 16  اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات و صلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها  "          
          ( يع 5 : 14 – 16  )

·	فالرسول يتحدث هنا عن سرين معا هما سر مسحة المرضى وسر الاعتراف .. ولقد خص القسوس دون غيرهم بالصلاة على المرضى , بمعنى ان خدمة الاسرار خاصة بهم . واذا فسر الاعتراف يجب ان يتم على ايديهم لننال غفران الخطايا كما ننال شفاء المرض ..
·	وكقاعدة لآزمة وضرورية فى دراستنا لكلمة الانجيل ان  لا يصح ابدا ان نعتمد فى عقيدتنا على آية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس ونترك بقية الوصايا والتعاليم .. 
·	فأولئك الذين يفهمون من قول الرسول " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض .. "  انها تجيز إ‘تراف الناس لبعضهم ايا كانوا فكيف يربطون هذا المعنى بالسلطان المُعطى من الرب لتلاميذة" الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء و كل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء"    ( متى 18 : 18 )

* من اجل هذا كلة نؤمن ونصدق بإيمان كنيستنا المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية بوجوب الاعتراف لله على يد الكاهن وفى سمعة فهذا هو تعليم الرب يسوع ورسلة فى كل زمان ومكان ... ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

السؤال الخامس

كيف اختار اب اعترافى ؟؟ وهل هناك شروط لاب الاعتراف ؟؟ وكيف نعترف على كهنة مُعرضين للخطأ مثلنا ؟؟

·	أب الاعتراف – فى صورتة النموذجية – هو الكاهن الذى تتوافر فية شروط معينة تؤهلة لقيادة الآخرين وارشادهم و تتويبهم من خلال تجملة بفضائل كثيرة ومتنوعة , ففية تتوفر المعرفة الدينية وروح الابوة الحانية الحكيمة التى تخرج من قلبها جددا وعتقاء , ومن خلال خبرتة الروحية ومعرفتة باسرار النفس واحياجات الانسان يمكنة ان يقدم النصائح والارشاد الازم لخير المعترفين وخلاص نفوسهم . 

·	علاوة على ذلك فأب الاعتراف يجب ان يكون صبورا ووديعا طويل الاناة مشابها السيد المسيح فى الترفق بالخطاة والعطف عليهم حتى يطمئن الية المعترف ويثق فية ويشتاق للجلوس الية . وهو الى جانب ذلك يجب ان يكون حكيما مترفقا فى ارشاداتة عالما بضعف المعترف وظروفة امينا فى حفظ السر وفى هذا كلة يرافق اولادة المعترفين بالصلاة والسهر ويتعهدهم بالرعاية والافتقاد ..

·	اما من جهتنا فمن حقنا اختيار أب الاعتراف الذى نستريح لة فى اعترافاتنا ومن ثم تنتظم معة حياة تلمذة حقيقية وبنوة صادقة مستديمة وبهذا نعطى فرصة للكاهن ان  يتابع مشاكلنا ويراقب تقدمنا الروحى ..

·	ولكن قد يحدث أحيانا أن إنسان قد لا يستريح لأب اعترافه أو لا يستطيع ان يتمشى مع اسلوبة فى قيادته روحيا او تتواجد موانع أخري كالسفر او الانتقال لاماكن بعيدة وفى هذه كلها ان كان الهدف الأساسي من السر هو مصلحة المعترف روحيا فلا مانع من تغيير أب الاعتراف من اجل تحقيق الهدف ...

·	أن سر الاعتراف فى الكنيسة ليس احتكارا وهيمنة من جانب الآباء تجاه أبنائهم بل هو حب واتساع ورحابة صدر مع احترام لحرية المُعترف والمهم في النهاية أن تتحقق هذه الغاية النبيلة بيد الكاهن المناسب أيا كان ففي الكنيسة أنواع مواهب كثيرة ولكن الروح واحد 

·	بقى أن اذكر لك أن الكاهن له سلطان من الله بالروح القدس وجلوسك معه للاعتراف يتوقف على عمل الروح القدس فى إتمام السر 

·	وعلى ذلك فالكاهن من يطلب من الله أن يغفر والحل هو من الله على فم الكاهن الذي يعطية لمن يستحقه ويُظهر توبة صادقة وعزيمة أكيدة على ترك الخطية ورجاء ثابتا فى الله وفى دم ابنة يسوع المسيح الذى يطهر من كل خطية ..

إذا فالسر لا علاقة له بأخطاء الكاهن , لا شأن لك بها , فكلنا إذا بشر ومعرضون للضعف  .. وتذكر أخيرا أن الكاهن أيا كانت درجته له هو أيضا أب اعتراف , إذا الجميع محتاجون للتوبة دائما    ​


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع المهم ده 

بجد موضوع مفيد اوى 

ربنا يباركك على مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

قريت اول تنين نشالله اكمل الباقيين مرة تانية ..

بس عندي سؤال غصن زيتون

ضرورة الاعتراف هاي .. قبل التناول الاول و الزواج ولا دائما بصورة مستمرة يعني ؟


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

*شكرا موضوع اكثر من رائع ربي يحفظكم​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع المهم ده
> 
> بجد موضوع مفيد اوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك على مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ربنا يباركك يا فيبى
ونطلب من رب المجد يكون الموضوع سبب بركة لكثيرين ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> قريت اول تنين نشالله اكمل الباقيين مرة تانية ..
> 
> بس عندي سؤال غصن زيتون
> 
> ضرورة الاعتراف هاي .. قبل التناول الاول و الزواج ولا دائما بصورة مستمرة يعني ؟



عزيزتى عاشقى دجلة
انظرى قول الكتاب 
" الصديق يسقط سبع مرات فى اليوم "
فنحن بحاجة الى التوبة دائما 
فالاعتراف سر من اسرار الكنيسة 
ولابد من ممارستة بصفة مستمرة 
حتى يمكننا العيش فى حياة توبة دائمة
ويمكننا التناول من جسد الرب ودمة دائما​


----------



## غصن زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



@CATHOLIC@ قال:


> *شكرا موضوع اكثر من رائع ربي يحفظكم​*




ميرسى خالص 
CATHOLIC
وشكرا على مرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

يعنيييييييييييييييييي لازم نعترف عند القس  ؟


----------



## غصن زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يعنيييييييييييييييييي لازم نعترف عند القس  ؟



نعم عزيزتى /  عاشقة دجلة 
وموضوعى كلة عن " الاعتراف الشفوى امام الكاهن "
وهذا من أسرار الكنيسة , وأكد علية الآباء الاولين ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

السؤال السادس

كيف نجابة مشكلة الخجل فى الاعتراف ؟

·	تتردد كلمة الخجل على أفواة الكثيرين ويتعللون بها فى عدم إمكانهم ممارسة السر فيقولون " إننا نخجل جدا , وليس لنا من الجرأة والعزيمة ما يدفعنا للادلاء بها امام الكاهن . وهذا ما جعلنا نهرب من الاعتراف هذا الزمن الطويل . فما العلاج " ايها الحبيب ليس الخجل مشكلة تعوقك عن ممارسة السر , بل بالعكس هو شعور مناسب و لآزم لتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة منة فكيف هذا ؟؟

·	شعورنا بالخجل من الخطية أو الخطايا التى ارتكبناها يُدخلنا فى مرحلة عتاب  داخلى مع نفوسنا , فنتصور فظاعة تهاوننا وكيف أزلتنا الخطية وجعلت نفوسنا فى التراب فلم نحتمل رؤية الناس لنا أو سماعهم هذة الاخبار عنا , وما دام الامر قد وصل بنا الى هذا الخزى الشديد , فالتوبة إذا تنجينا من الرجوع الى مثل هذة العادات وأركان الضعف القديمة فى حياتنا لنستقيم بكرامة البر وحرية مجد أولاد الله  .

·	حينما تخجل جدا من خطاياك ومن معرفة الناس لها قل فى نفسك : فكيف إذا يا رب تطيق شرى ؟ وكيف تحتمل نجاساتى أيها الطاهر القدوس وحدك ؟!

·	تذكر يا اخى أن الخجل هنا على الارض هو حالة أكثر إحتمالا من وضع الخجل العام فى الدينونة الأخير حيث لا تنفع التوبة ولو طلبناها بدموع . فاخجل هنا امام ابيك الروحى فى استيحاء وإنسحاق بدلا من ان تخجل أمام ملائكة الرب وقديسية وتكون فرصة التوبة قد ضاعت 

·	إذا كان الخجل سيقودك لكتمان خطاياك وإخفائها فتذكر كلمات الكتاب ورددها قائلا "   اين اذهب من روحك و من وجهك اين اهرب* 8  ان صعدت الى السماوات فانت هناك و ان فرشت في الهاوية فها انت* 9  ان اخذت جناحي الصبح و سكنت في اقاصي البحر* 10  فهناك ايضا تهديني يدك و تمسكني يمينك "

               ( مز 139 : 7 – 10 )​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

شكرا غضن زيتون علة هاذة الموضوع .. مو طبيعي 

شكرا كلش


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

 السؤال السابع 
ما هى علاقة المعترف بأب إعترافة ؟؟وما حدود هذة العلاقة ؟؟
يجيبنا على هذا السؤال القمص بيشوى وديع فيقول 

•	فى بداية الاجابة علة هذا السؤال نود أن نشير الى نقطة هامة يجب أن نحذر منها جميعا .. فكثيرون يخطئون إذ يضعون إعتبارا للعلاقات والمودة الشخصية بينهم وبين الكاهن . إن هذا الامر الخطير يضع مهابة السر فى نظرهم ويحول جلسة الاعتراف الى ما يشبة جلسة عائلية أو مجرد مناقشة ودردشة مفتوحة مع صديق .. ونحن لا ننكر طبعا اهمية الحب والدالة بين الكاهن والمُعترف والتى من شأنها أن تساعد على طمأنينة المعترف وإقبالة على الاعتراف , لكن ليس هذا معناة أن نتخلى عن الخشوع والإنسحاق فنفقد بهاء السر وجلالة ووقارة ...

•	أب الاعتراف هو ( طبيب , أب , مُعلم ) 

•	( أ ) -  هو طبيب أجلس أمامة كمريض      

   إكشف لة كل أوجاعك وضعفاتك وليكن كشفك لهذة ألامور تفصيليا حتى يمكنة كطبيب ان يستأصل الداء بنعمة المسيح ويصف لك الادوية الناجحة والبلسم الشافى .. وتذكر أن المريض الذى يُخفى شىء عن طبيبة إنما يجلب لنفسة ضررا بالغا وقد تسوء حالتة أكثر , فكن حكيما ولا تخف شيئا لتبرأ من علل الخطايا وأمراض الروح .
أضف الى هذا ان أب الاعتراف – كطبيب – لا يتوقع أن يأتى الية إنسان مُعافى أو صحيح الروح فالاصحاء لا يحتاجون الى طبيب بل المرضى , من اجل هذا لا تخجل أن تعترف بأمراضك الروحية وسقطاتك الكثيرة مهما تعاظمت او تكررت فهذة هى رسالة الكاهن وصميم عملة .

( ب ) -  هو أب تعامل معة كإبن :نحن نعلم ان الابن النموذجى هو إنسان صادق وصريح لا يخفى شيئا عن أبية كما ان الاب المدبر الوفى فى أبوتة يهمة أن يعرف كل شىء عن حياة ابنة حتى يضع لة  ما يقوم طريقة ويحفظ سبيلة طاهرا ومستقيما فى الحياة ..
وعلى ضوء هذة النظرة تتحدد مرة أخرى علاقة المُعترف بأب الاعتراف . فهناك نفوس كثيرة تتخوف من السر وتهاب شخص الكاهن معتبرة إياة إنسانا يترصد خطاياهم وعيوبهم ..
يا اخى – ليس الأمر كذلك فالكاهن الذى يقبل إعترافك نسمية أب إعتراف وهو يحمل لك كأب كل مشاعر العطف والشفقة عليك .
ولكننا نذكر ان الابن الحكيم هو الذى يقبل توبيخات المعرفة من ابية من أجل هذا " لا تحتقر تاديب الرب و لا تخر اذا وبخك* 6  لان الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه و يجلد كل ابن يقبله* 7  ان كنتم تحتملون التاديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين فاي ابن لا يؤدبه ابوه " 
( عب 12 : 5 – 7 ) 

++  ويجب ان نذكر ايضا أن أب الاعتراف لا يختزن خطايا المُعترفين او يتعمد الاحتفاظ بها فى ذاكرتة بل مفروض أن ينسى الخطيى التى إعترف بها التائب ولا يدينة عليها ما دام قد تاب وهو فى هذا يتشبة بالآب السماوى الذى يطرح خطايانا فى بحر النسيان ولا يعود يذكرها لنا بعد التوبة 

( ج ) -  هو مُعلـــم اجلس أمامة كتلميذ :
تقبل من فمة وتعليم شفتية ما يعُطيك من تعاليم ونصائح وإرشادات ولا تحاول ان تبرر ذاتك أمامة ملتمسا لنفسك الاعزار فيما أخطأت أو سقطت فان الشعور بالضعف والعجز هو شرط للتمتع بالغفران والمعرفة والصحة الروحية ولا تفرض آرائك بل تمسك بالطاعة فتنجو, وابن الطاعة تحل علية البركة 

++  بقى ان نقول لك – فى علاقتك مع أب إعترافك – أن الكاهن هو اكثر إنسان تثق فية وتأتمنة على اسرارك وإعترفاتك ​


----------



## Tabitha (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

*رائع يا اخ غصن زيتون
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*



Anestas!a قال:


> *رائع يا اخ غصن زيتون
> ربنا يباركك *



ربنا يخليكى انستاسيا 
وشكرا على مرورك 
والرب يباركك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

السؤال الثامن 

ما هى بركات الإعتراف وفاعليتة فى الحياة الروحية ؟

*  إننا بالتوبة والإعتراف ندخل مع الرب فى حياة فرح سمائى وتهليل ومسرة كاملة , إذ بالتوبة والإعتراف يزيح الرب عن كاهلنا هذا الحمل الثقيل والبغيض الذى هو خطايانا فبعد ان كانت آثامنا قد ضمت فوق رؤوسنا كحمل ثقيل وقد فارقتنا قوتنا , تكون الطوبى لنا إن غُفرت آثامنا وسُترت خطايانا إذ طوبى لمن يحسب لة الرب خطية ..    ( مز 32 : 2 )

*  لا شك ان الخطية هى السبب الرئيسى – إن لم يكن الوحيد – للحزن الردىء وفقدان السلام إذ يقول الكتاب " لا سلام قال الرب للاشرار "   ( إش 48 : 22 ) هذا لاننا حينما نستغرق فى شهوات اجسادنا ودنس الخطية يُحتجب وجة الرب عنا وتنطبق علينا كلمات الوحى الالهى " بل اثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم و بين الهكم و خطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع "  ( إش 59 : 2 )
فان كنا نريد ان نتلامس مع قلب  الله المُحب ونذوق حلاوة العشرة معة فلنترك خطايانا فتأتينا اوقات الفرح من عند الرب 

·	إن الله بقبولة لتوبتنا وغفران لخطايانا إنما يمحوها تماما ولا يعود يذكرها لنا بل يطرحها فى بحر النسيان . إذا ممارستنا للسر المقدس تفتح لنا صفحة جديدة بيضاء فى علاقتنا مع الله

·	 " هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج ان كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف  "   ( إش 1 : 18 ) 

·	إن الجدب وعدم الإثمار الروحى فى حياة الكثيرين – وخاصة جيل الخدام – سببة الاساسى أننا بخطايانا وعدم توبتنا قد إنفصلنا عن العصارة الحقيقية المُغذية لحياتنا النابعة من اصل الكرمة فى الوقت الذى نحن مُطالبون فية بالثمر المتكاثر لحساب مجد الله

·	فلنتذكر ايضا أن التوبة هى رغبة قلب الله من نحونا لأنة " يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون " و هو لا يشاء ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الى التوبة "   (  2 بط 3 : 5 ) 

وطبيعى بعد هذا ان نسمع صوت الرب مُحذرا : " إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون "​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دور الاعتراف الشفوي أمام كاهن الله*

السؤال التاسع :

ما هو أثر الاعتراف من الناحية النفسية ؟؟

•	نشكر اللة من كل قلوبنا ان كل ما هو فى الكنيسة هو صالح وجليل , وان كل ما اعدة لنا الرب فى اسرار الكنيسة المقدسة هو لخيرنا وخلاص نفوسنا وسعادة حياتنا وراحة ضمائرنا
•	وأريد هنا ان اوضح حقيقة هامة فى بركات هذا السر المقدس بالذات وهى ان كثيرا من مشكلات الحياة والازمات النفسية , والعقد الخاصة فى حياة الكثيرين يعالجها الروح القدس فى سر الاعتراف فيوصلنا الى الفرح والبهجة فى سهولة ويسر .
•	إن سر الاعتراف يعيننا جميعا على التخلص من متاعب كثيرة وسوف نعرض فى هذا المجال نقطتين وهما : 
 – الكبت والانطواء  ..
 – الاستقلالية المنحرفة والاعتداد بالفكر ..
•	الكبت والانطواء ..
   إن الكتاب المقدس يلقى ضوءا واضحا على هذا العنوان على لسان سليمان الملك والحكيم حينما يقول "من يكتم خطاياة لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم "        فالخطايا التى نرتكبها كل يوم تسبب لنا نوعا من العذاب المرير فتفقدنا سلام القلب وراحة الضمير , ولا نستطيع ببشريتنا الضعيفة ان نحتمل ما تسببة الخطية فى دواخلنا من القلق والضيق فهى تقذف بالانسان خارجا عن نفسة ومهما كتم الانسان منا خطاياة زمنا فلن يطيق هذا الامر بقية الزمان  
•	الاستقلالية المنحرفة والاعتداد بالفكر :
إن كثير من ابنائنا ولاسيما الشباب يحبون دائما ان تكون لهم مبادئهم الخاصة فى الحياة ويضعون امامهم مثلا وافكارا وصورا شتى عن الحياة والمجتمع والعالم اللذى نعيش فية .

•	إنة حسن ان يكون الانسان منا محب صاحب مبادىء وواضعا نصب عينية مثلآ عليا للفضيلة والقداسة يسعى اليها ويعيش لتحقيقها فى حياتة على ان يكون هذا كلة خاضعا لروح الوصية وحياة الانجيل . إن هذ الامر شرط ضرورى لبنيان افكارنا واساس راسخ نبنى علية مبادئنا كأولاد اللة 
•	هنا نقول إن للاعتراف دخل كبير فى هذا الموضوع , فأب الاعتراف بنعمة المسيح وإرشاد الروح القدس وسلطان الكهنوت المُعطى لة لدية من الخبرة الروحية والدراية بأمور الحياة ما يفوق خبراتك الخاصة وعندما تعرض علية أمور حياتك فهو يعينك على مواجهتها بطريقة تتفق وروح الفضيلة وتصل بك الى النجاح الذى تنشدة ..
•	ولكن الخطأ الجسيم الذى يقع فية البعض بإهمالهم سر الاعترافأنهم يعتدون بزواتهم ويحتكمون الى انفسهم وتدبيرهم البشرى الخاص , وهذا فى حد زاتة خطأ يلزم الاعتراف بة والتوبة عنة . علاوة على ان اللة قد يسمح احيانا – من اجل تأديبنا – ان يسلمنا لمشورة انفسنا وتصرفاتنا الخاصة فنقع فى متاعب وازمات 
•	من اجل هذا لنذكر مرشدينا الذين يكلموننا بكلمة الحق . ولا تغلق يا عزيزى على نفسك فى دائرة تفكيرك الخاص , فالذين بلا مرشد كأوراق شجر تتساقط سريعا فى الخريف 
•	مارس إذا سر الاعتراف كتلميذ واطلب مشورة اب اعترافك فى اتضاع مصليا معة من اجل حياتك وابديتك ... ومن اجل امورك الخاصة والعامة فتنجو وتخلص ..​


----------



## Maria Salib (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الحبيب غصن الزيتون
اولا اسمح لى ان اناديك بحبيبى حبيب الرب يسوع المسيح
لا استطيع ان اعبر عن مدى اعجابى بطريقتك فى الكتابه والتعبير 
كم هى سلسله و معبره و موحيه و مؤثره
كم هى مفيده جدا ومهمه للغايه
يا ابن الحبيب يسوع المسيح
يا من نشأ فى محبة الرب
فليباركك الرب فى كل حياتك
فى كل اعمالك 
فى كل ما تقدمه لنا لنتعلم منه ونستفيد به
حقيقى موضوع غاية فى الاهمية
ويرد ايضا على كلام المسلمين وانتقادهم لنا فى هذا الشأن
ويوضح للعامه والجهلاء اهمية الاعتراف على يد الكاهن
قليبارك الرب حياتك ويمجد اسمك ويحفظك من الشرير
اصلى من اجل خلاصى واصلى من اجلك ايضا


----------

